# Yikes, Worms



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok, I had 2 of my bettas in a betta barracks (I know many people say that's too small, and inhumane, but it's all I can afford right now), and somehow, one of them managed to jump in with the other one, and obviously, they got in a fight. One of them died within a day, but the other seems to be doing quite well (except for a small patch of his tail fin that is missing). However, today (about 3 days later) I notice that there are little tiny worms in his compartment. I have put some baby mollies in the other compartment (where the other betta used to be), and there are no worms in there. I moved the barracks, and a few worms got in with the babies, and I notice they eat them, so I assume that's why there were no worms on their side. All that to ask this:
Are the worms bad for my betta, or is it some sort of worm that helps with the healing (like maggots do on an open wound)? Any insight would be appreciated, since I've never had an injured betta, and never seen worms in any of my tanks.


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

that! you're your own dude!!! Nah! i have no ideas to help but did you feed them live worm. Because sometime maybe the live worm can swim off and hide under gravel. This only happened when the fish cannot consume it all. Maybe this the problemos.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think they will help with healing, but if the mollies are eating them the odds are they will not hurt your bettas.


RC


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

lil_jess @ Sun Jan 23 said:


> aquabid is down, but i just figure out that aquaauctions.com is good to go auction while aquabid is down.


You posted this same message to 6 different topics... :chair: 



RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I noticed that also, as have others.


----------



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

*fin healer*

The betta barracks came loose, cause I was messing with it, and so the baby mollies, and the wounded betta ended up switching sides. It looks like there's only a couple worms in with the betta now, but it's hard to tell since they are so tiny.
Since they won't help my betta heal, is there anything I could do to speed up that process, or will he be fine on his own?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The best thing to speed healing is good warm clean water.


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

i know i posted it alot but just trying to help other whose concerning to wait for aquabid back. If i can make this a post so that people can see than it would solve the problems. Don't get me wrong, there times when you needed help and other too.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Most people that come to the Betta area read all of the new topic so posting it 6 times wasn't needed.


RC


----------

